# Jessica Simpson looking stupid trying to sing like jewel.



## macface (Jul 16, 2007)

YouTube - Jewel and Jessica Simpson - Who will save your soul...


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 16, 2007)

Retarded is a bit harsh.

More like.. erm...

...Ugh.

_Stupid_.*

She does the most ugliest faces when singing. She ain't got no alibi for that.

Lmao at the end of the video. She made a duck face.

Ayi yi yi.

Ugly.


----------



## MissMudPie (Jul 16, 2007)

lol

She's always made faces like that when she sings.


----------



## macface (Jul 16, 2007)

hahaha I know what you mean that ducky face.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jul 16, 2007)

wow, just wow.

she needs to never do that again.


----------



## macface (Jul 16, 2007)

How embarrassing


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 16, 2007)

................... is her face coming off....?


----------



## michal_cohen (Jul 16, 2007)

her lips moves wired


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 16, 2007)

when u have so much collagen in your lips they would move weird too LOL


----------



## michal_cohen (Jul 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Savvy_lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif when u have so much collagen in your lips they would move weird too LOL ahah


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 16, 2007)

She does look retarded. I remember when i saw this on tv and was like puzzled at her singing. lol


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 16, 2007)

I remember watching that on TV a very long time ago... She seems to always have some weird gestures and face movements when she sings... I guess it's hard to look pretty and try to sing well at the same time.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 16, 2007)

Yeah, she always makes weird faces when she sings. Perhaps she should practice first in front of a mirror.


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 16, 2007)

i think it means working it to her...


----------



## Manda (Jul 16, 2007)

Yikes that was torture watching that! Yeah, JS has always made weird facial movements and *overdoes* singing expressions and looks pretty bad. Their voices sound nice together though, I'm not really a big fan of Jewel either.


----------



## La_Mari (Jul 16, 2007)

OMG, are you guys telling me that this video wasn't a joke??? I thought she was trying to look stupid on purpose!!! She doesn't need to get drunk before performing I hope she knows that now.


----------



## seymour5000 (Jul 16, 2007)

i'm so women's lib, but jewel drives me up the wall with her singing style. so i say BOO to both. it's all like, sing this word strong and the next word in baby and the next in choppy and then belt it out then back to baby. D R I V I N' ME C R A Z Y !


----------



## CandyApple (Jul 16, 2007)

Jewel has an angelic voice. Jessica Simpson looks and sounds like a retard!


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 16, 2007)

I couldn't watch it all the way through, it pained me to watch it lol

I hate when Jess tries to sing like other artists. It sounds bad, she looked bad singing it, and god I can't stand her face when she sings..she pulls some of the ugliest faces.


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 17, 2007)

Ah good that someone changed the title from Retard to stupid.

Kinda a bad word to use - even tho I used it myself.


----------



## Ricci (Jul 17, 2007)

I was called that as a chcild

Yet so many people use that word I see it used here a lot

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ah good that someone changed the title from Retard to stupid.
Kinda a bad word to use - even tho I used it myself.


----------



## Saja (Jul 17, 2007)

That was painful to watch. Im not a fan of either, but at least Jewel seems natural....Jessica trys way tooo damn hard.


----------



## Ricci (Jul 17, 2007)

Yup I agrree she looked rather odd lol


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 17, 2007)

shes doing the same thing talking too. shes like a highschool gurl wannabe


----------



## blueangel1023 (Jul 17, 2007)

I've always like Jewel and her songs...but damn Jessica just killed this one for me. lol, Jessica has always use weird facial expressions, but I actually couldn't wait til the song was done. It was definitely an eyesore watching that...


----------



## Ricci (Jul 17, 2007)

She outta fix her lips lol


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 17, 2007)

i was watching another video fo her when she first came out! she wasnt like that then ~ way more normal than now


----------



## Harlot (Jul 17, 2007)

You know, I wouldnt mind all those expressions if she had to sing in a difficult level, with voice techniques or something to bring out the desired tone. But JS cant sing to begin with. She doesnt have a singing voice, and Im saying that as a musician. Her voice doesnt require skill. Whats left is her looking like a fool chasing some fools dream. I also dont see how people get offended when using retard casually. You know we dont mean it literally anyways.


----------



## StrangerNMist (Jul 17, 2007)

WTF, is Jessica having a seizure?!

Ever since seeing that reality show NewlyWeds, I'm convinced that Jessica Simpson has some sort of mild to moderate mental retardation. Heck, I'm DEFINITELY not the brightest bulb in the box, but if it came down to having a battle of wits with Jessica Simpson, I'm pretty sure that I would win hands down!

Not only do I dislike the head wobbling she does, but what also bothers me is the fact that she doesn't annunciate her words when she sings, and her words all meld together in one incomprehensible sound that is not only hard to understand, but freakin' aggravating to the ears! Yikes!

The chimp faces were hard to watch. I wanted to gouge my eyes out with my thumbs!

What's also amusing is how hard Jewel's trying NOT to look at Jessica and/or laughing!

And BattyGurl, I just want to say that you are by far NOT retarded. You're a smart, beautiful, and savvy woman with a wonderful sense of humor. I just thought you should know that... =0]


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jul 17, 2007)

Jewel is playing the guitar AND singing and she looks so sexy and natural doing it. Jessica looks like she's excersising demons. I remember my mom and me absolutely dying laughing when this was on t.v.

Originally Posted by *La_Mari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OMG, are you guys telling me that this video wasn't a joke??? I thought she was trying to look stupid on purpose!!! She doesn't need to get drunk before performing I hope she knows that now. Nope everytime I've ever seen her sing live she's acted like that.


----------



## La_Mari (Jul 17, 2007)

You guys are right tho, it was super embarassing and painful to watch her stupid face. Lol, I did notice that she has a hard time talking or opening her mouth to speak/sing anything.


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 17, 2007)

I watched it for the 2nd time now and she's tweaking more than ever.

TBH, it sounds good - but visually it's nasty. Haha.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 17, 2007)

I think we all can agree she sounds great but we just cant look at her. lol


----------



## Ricci (Jul 17, 2007)

Celly Im sure its the injection makin her lips look duckish lol if she had normal lips Im sur eit would be fine

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I watched it for the 2nd time now and she's tweaking more than ever.
TBH, it sounds good - but visually it's nasty. Haha.


----------



## littletingoddes (Jul 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ah good that someone changed the title from Retard to stupid.
Kinda a bad word to use - even tho I used it myself.

I'm glad too. My daughter is mentally impaired, and I cringe everytime someone is insensitive enough to use it.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jul 17, 2007)

I really don't think anyone means to be insensitive, you're not thinking about it when you say it. Like when someone says "that's gay" they arent trying to be mean, it's just a figure of speech try not to be offended by it. I used to be like that because my cousin who I was very close with shot himself and whenever people got upset and said things kiddingly like "jeeze i'm just gonna kill myself" or do that motion where they pretend to shoot themselves in the head with their fingers. But I quickly realized that they don't mean any harm at all when they say/do things like that.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jul 17, 2007)

I knew I disliked this chick for a reason.


----------



## bluebird26 (Jul 17, 2007)

Ahahaha!! This is so freaking hillarious!


----------



## missnadia (Jul 17, 2007)

She's always looked stupid to me... Just the way she talks in general makes her look like a brainless bimbo.. which she no doubt is..


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Jul 17, 2007)

Wow she does look stupid when she tryin to sing like jewel. Only jewel can sing that way so give it up Jessica. You have your own style. You need to stick to that instead of tryin to be like jewel.


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Battygurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Celly Im sure its the injection makin her lips look duckish lol if she had normal lips Im sur eit would be fine I actually remember her before becoming famous singing oddly. Not as much as now... but that beak was forming - trust.
I trully believe, in her own mind - she thinks she looks really, really cute.

For reals - I have this vision of her singing live and her thinking, "DAMN...I must look really hot right now. Lemme hit this high note," [does duck face] "...so cute".


----------



## seymour5000 (Jul 18, 2007)

i'm with cc on this! all of the pop singers are so fake and everything has to be over the top sexual. i think alot of them think they are marlin monroe with the face posing.


----------



## macface (Jul 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *kaylin_marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I really don't think anyone means to be insensitive, you're not thinking about it when you say it. Like when someone says "that's gay" they arent trying to be mean, it's just a figure of speech try not to be offended by it. I used to be like that because my cousin who I was very close with shot himself and whenever people got upset and said things kiddingly like "jeeze i'm just gonna kill myself" or do that motion where they pretend to shoot themselves in the head with their fingers. But I quickly realized that they don't mean any harm at all when they say/do things like that. totally agree with you


----------



## rujjy_cake (Jul 18, 2007)

weirdo....


----------



## Solimar (Jul 18, 2007)

I think Jessica has a good voice, but she looks BAD singing.


----------



## Annia (Jul 19, 2007)

It's amazing how closely their noses look alike. They could pass as half sisters.

I like Jewel better.


----------



## Harlot (Jul 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I actually remember her before becoming famous singing oddly. Not as much as now... but that beak was forming - trust.
I trully believe, in her own mind - she thinks she looks really, really cute.

For reals - I have this vision of her singing live and her thinking, "DAMN...I must look really hot right now. Lemme hit this high note," [does duck face] "...so cute".

LMAO, thats so hilarious! Ive been starting to suspect the same thing. Ive come to the conclusion that half the time, shes doing it on purpose. I mean, someone cant be that much of an airhead, right?........._Right?_


----------



## ForeverPink (Jul 19, 2007)

Very odd facial expressions. Nice voice but she does love herself doesnt she


----------



## AngelaGM (Jul 19, 2007)

Harsh ladies harsh but it is so true! BTW I can't hear her singing.


----------



## jessiej78 (Jul 21, 2007)

I didn't even turn on the sound, lol. Her facial expressions alone were enough to last me a lifetime...


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Jul 26, 2007)

I typically like Jessica's voice, but damn, that was annoying!


----------



## Bexy (Jul 26, 2007)

I just love Jewels voice, I have always been a fan.

Jesiica I do not mind her singing either, but I can not watch her do it. The facial expressions and the hand gestures are a bit much.


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Jul 26, 2007)

Jessicas face looks soo funny when she is sining.


----------



## Sheikah (Jul 26, 2007)

OMG I can't stand her facial expressions!!! Can't watch it all.


----------



## KaseyB (Jul 27, 2007)

Hideous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thats putting it politely. The stupid faces she makes while singing??? What about the stupid jerking of the hands all the time when she trys hitting the high notes, LMAO!!!

Originally Posted by *StrangerNMist* /img/forum/go_quote.gif WTF, is Jessica having a seizure?! 
Ever since seeing that reality show NewlyWeds, I'm convinced that Jessica Simpson has some sort of mild to moderate mental retardation. Heck, I'm DEFINITELY not the brightest bulb in the box, but if it came down to having a battle of wits with Jessica Simpson, I'm pretty sure that I would win hands down!

Not only do I dislike the head wobbling she does, but what also bothers me is the fact that she doesn't annunciate her words when she sings, and her words all meld together in one incomprehensible sound that is not only hard to understand, but freakin' aggravating to the ears! Yikes!

The chimp faces were hard to watch. I wanted to gouge my eyes out with my thumbs!

What's also amusing is how hard Jewel's trying NOT to look at Jessica and/or laughing!

And BattyGurl, I just want to say that you are by far NOT retarded. You're a smart, beautiful, and savvy woman with a wonderful sense of humor. I just thought you should know that... =0]

Thank you so much you made my whole year, You're so funny! LMAO ^^^


----------

